
Macbooks growth for the last year: -3.7% (negative). Surprised? Not at all. - stanislavb
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/10/mac-shipments-q3-2019-gartner/
======
stanislavb
So many people are still keeping the faith and waiting for that new Macbook to
replace their old one back from 2015. I feel like if Apple screw things up
with another release, a lot of people will jump ship.

